# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Помогите выбрать видеокарту.

## Talalaev

Стоит amd fx-6300  мать  Asus M5A97 R2.0  Блок питания 500w.
Просто с видяхой gtx750 постоянно предлогает сменить цветовую схему для увиличения производительности.
Какую посоветуете ? хотелось бы предел 20к/р

----------

